# gcc 4.2 ou LLVM GCC 4.2 ?



## clampin (23 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

Je viens de mettre à jours Xcode pour installer le SDK iphone pour jouer un peu avec. Et je vois qu'il y a dans la liste des compilateurs un qui se nomme LLVM GCC 4.2. 

Qu'est ce que LLVM gcc apporte de plus pour la compilation pour un projet C/C++ ou Objective-C ?

A+


----------



## Zeusviper (23 Novembre 2010)

Salut!

Il y a un comparatif ici : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=llvm_gcc_dragonegg28&num=1

Le LLVM GCC 4.2 fourni par Apple correspond plus ou moins à à gcc 4.2 et LLVM 2.1

Apple abandonne au fur et à mesure GCC au profit de LLVM. 

gcc : contient le "front" pour de nombreux langages et le back pour de nombreuses architectures

llvm : ensemble de modules back pour diverses architectures (moins que gcc). bcp plus "spécialisé" que gcc

clang : nouveau front pour C, C++ et objC qui s'associe avec llvm

gcc-llvm : utilise tjrs gcc en front mais llvm en back.

Sur le papier, utiliser llvm-gcc permet d'optimiser la compilation, le "linkage" et les tps d'exécution d'un programme. Cela met aussi en évidence plus d'erreurs, warnings, ...



Question à ceux qui ont récupéré XCode4 : est ce que gcc y est tjrs présent?


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2010)

A mon avis ils ne pas encore en discuter sur le net du fait de la NDA.


----------

